# Favorite Winter Weather Phrases



## billski (Jan 8, 2008)

My favorite winter weather phrases include:

"Cold Front"
"Winter Storm Warning"
"12+ inches"
"school closings"


----------



## severine (Jan 8, 2008)

Nor'Easter


----------



## Greg (Jan 8, 2008)

severine said:


> Nor'Easter



'Nuff Said.


----------



## WJenness (Jan 8, 2008)

"This storm will be measured in feet, not inches"

-w


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 8, 2008)

whiteout
blizzard warnings/watch
Storm of the Decade
here's a strictly North Country  colloqialism: "Jeezum Crow we got a real Blinger headed our way "


----------



## bvibert (Jan 8, 2008)

severine said:


> Nor'Easter





Greg said:


> 'Nuff Said.



Agreed!

I wouldn't mind hearing the word blizzard on the weather report either though...


----------



## Greg (Jan 8, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Agreed!
> 
> I wouldn't mind hearing the word blizzard on the weather report either though...



Nah. "Blizzard" is too scary. I would feel compelled to run to the grocery store and stock up on milk, bottled water and batteries... :roll:


----------



## bvibert (Jan 8, 2008)

Greg said:


> Nah. "Blizzard" is too scary. I would feel compelled to run to the grocery store and stock up on milk, bottled water and batteries... :roll:



:lol: That's the point, then all you spazzoids would be hunkered down in your houses while I'm getting the good stuff...


----------



## cbcbd (Jan 8, 2008)

"Titty bit nipply"


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 8, 2008)

Two lows will combine and getting stuck off the coast . . .


----------



## billski (Jan 8, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> here's a strictly North Country  colloqialism: "Jeezum Crow we got a real Blinger headed our way "



If I ever hear that, I'm packing the car, skis, boards, 10 boxes of granola bars and I'm outta here.  Call it a "short-term disability"  :wink:


p.s., did I ever mention the time the snows were coming and I was heading up, I was so excited, I forgot my jacket!  Skied in my fleece all day.  While the sun was shining, I still needed a LOT of warm-ups.  my wee-one will never let me forget it.  Didn't realize it until halfway there....


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 8, 2008)

I'll let ya know Billski next time it 's uttered in our local "greasy spoon "


----------



## Paul (Jan 8, 2008)

No one has mentioned "Alberta Clipper" yet?

For shame...


I'll also add "Lake-Effect"


----------



## ajl50 (Jan 8, 2008)

ANY of the above work for me


----------



## ckofer (Jan 8, 2008)

"If you don't need to go anywhere, stay home"
"That's gonna be a bit much for a snowblowa'. Jeezum"
"And I just got the deck clear..."


----------



## ckofer (Jan 8, 2008)

Another:

"Cars are stuck on 128" 
(name the year)


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 8, 2008)

Jezum for the new englanders..lol


----------



## WJenness (Jan 8, 2008)

ckofer said:


> Another:
> 
> "Cars are stuck on 128"
> (name the year)



What is 1978, Alex?

-w


----------



## hammer (Jan 8, 2008)

ckofer said:


> Another:
> 
> "Cars are stuck on 128"
> (name the year)


second answer...what is 2007?


----------



## Paul (Jan 9, 2008)

hammer said:


> second answer...what is 2007?



What is, all the fargin' time?


----------



## severine (Jan 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Jezum for the new englanders..lol


That's not a "New England" thing... Must be New Hampshire. :roll:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 9, 2008)

Nny


----------



## f1kartracer (Jan 9, 2008)

dense cold air
deeping low pressure of of the coast


----------



## billski (Jan 9, 2008)

i want it to be cold again so we can be envious of each other's trip reports....


----------



## noski (Jan 10, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Nny


 AND northern Vt.  It's the Vermont State Bird, the Jeezum Crow- I am sure of it. This phrase has been one I have heard all my life in northern Vt (40+ years). It's like uttering a "swear" word and getting away with it.


----------



## billski (Jan 10, 2008)

noski said:


> AND northern Vt.  It's the Vermont State Bird, the Jeezum Crow- I am sure of it. This phrase has been one I have heard all my life in northern Vt (40+ years). It's like uttering a "swear" word and getting away with it.



:smile:
That and duct/duck tape, you have everything you need  :lol:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 10, 2008)

A nod to my friends in Great State of Vermont -- !!!

 Under the concept of "Manifest Destiny"Many  of the original settlers in NNY were from Vermonters  looking for farmland so  your notion may be right on target !!!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 10, 2008)

"Bombing out in the Gulf of Maine..."
I believe Powderfreak uses this one occasionally.


----------



## ckofer (Jan 11, 2008)

"Jeezum, it seems the January thaw is about ovah"


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 11, 2008)

Ayah that's fer sure-EH !


----------



## billski (Jan 11, 2008)

Heavy Snow


----------



## Brettski (Jan 14, 2008)

"The Thruway is closed"

Or upon exiting said thruway, hearing from the Toll taker

"You're crazy"


----------



## CosmicDownhill (Jan 14, 2008)

I love this one from the missus, when a storm and ski trip coincide:

"You're not still going, are you?"


----------



## layla17 (Jan 15, 2008)

I know it was mentioned earlier but "Nor'Easter" really does it for me!


----------



## tcharron (Jan 15, 2008)

billski said:


> My favorite winter weather phrases include:
> 
> "Cold Front"
> "Winter Storm Warning"
> ...



Well, of course:

"I heard a *wicked lot of awesome* snow is coming tommorow.."

We're in NE after all.  :-D


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 15, 2008)

Retrograding area of low pressure.

AKA a storm doing the cha cha in the Gulf Of Maine


----------



## Zand (Jan 15, 2008)

Bombogenesis


----------



## bigbog (Jan 15, 2008)

*...*

my favorite winter phrase:
"...another day off"


----------



## ckofer (Jan 16, 2008)

..._and this time it's not going to turn to rain_


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 21, 2008)

My personal fav is "Lake Effect south of Syracuse":-D


----------



## wintersyndrome (Jan 21, 2008)

the chain rule is in effect 

superstorm 

retrograding low

orographic lift

this is going to come on like gangbusters


----------



## Harvey (Jan 24, 2008)

(Another vote for)....Bombogenisis.


----------



## Paul (Jan 25, 2008)

Local to Connecticut from the late 70s until the early 90s

Gullywhomper


----------



## drjeff (Jan 25, 2008)

Paul said:


> Local to Connecticut from the late 70s until the early 90s
> 
> Gullywhomper



Dr. Mel or Hilton Kaderli(sp??) I keep morphing their unique TV weather delivery styles together and can't remember exactly whose saying it was(My gut tells me it was Hilton - although it might just be the buffalo chicken wrap I just had for lunch talking!)


----------



## drjeff (Jan 25, 2008)

The storm will result in *Quagmire* like conditions - heard that in reference to a few colllege football games


----------



## Paul (Jan 25, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Dr. Mel or Hilton Kaderli(sp??) I keep morphing their unique TV weather delivery styles together and can't remember exactly whose saying it was(My gut tells me it was Hilton - although it might just be the buffalo chicken wrap I just had for lunch talking!)









You win the prize!!


----------



## drjeff (Jan 29, 2008)

Paul said:


> You win the prize!!




Gotta love those old school weather "graphics"


----------



## hammer (Jan 11, 2011)

Zand said:


> Bombogenesis


Been seeing this one recently...


----------



## Mapnut (Jan 11, 2011)

Least favorite (is that a hijack?):  Snowpocalypse.  Just because it's been used for events that are nowhere near that.


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 11, 2011)

I was pretty impressed this past weekend with this "Norlund Trough".  Not sure I understand it but we got a nice coating of light dry snow (about 5" on the Pocono plateau) that didn't seem to want to quit and virtually no wind till Sunday. 

Mapnut the NY media has been frenzy because the City was so imcompetent during the last storm.  Gives them something to yap about.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 11, 2011)

Huh--never saw this thread.  

A creative remark from a recent NWS area forecast discussion, "snow bombs bursting in air".


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 11, 2011)

WinnChill said:


> Huh--never saw this thread.
> 
> A creative remark from a recent NWS area forecast discussion, "snow bombs bursting in air".



This isn't a weather term, but your post reminds me of one of my favorites terms used on the hill...

Powder explosions

and to a lesser degree...

Slush explosions


----------



## hammer (Jan 11, 2011)

Mapnut said:


> Least favorite (is that a hijack?):  Snowpocalypse.  Just because it's been used for events that are nowhere near that.


Makes me think of "Snowmaggedon"...


----------



## HD333 (Jan 11, 2011)

anything with the word dump in it...

for example Massive Dump:grin:


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 11, 2011)

How a about puking snow?  Love that one.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Jan 11, 2011)

heard on a clip from the weather channel of a guy down south saying... the snowlords are upon us.


----------

